# Bariatric water closets



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Anyone ever install any?

1000 pound rating. I think we will be doing alot of these in the future.

What say you oh mighty PZ?


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

No, but funny you should bring it up. Everytime I see a woman that's larger than the average redwood tree, I feel sorry for her toilet.

Ack, bad visual!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Unfortunately, folks keep getting fatter. Maybe they will thin down as we enter The Great Depression Version 2.0


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

I just learned something new. And I just got a request from a large chain store to bid on fixing all their wall hungs that have pulled off. Thanks Il Plumber


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, is that why those wall hung closets are pulling away from the walls at those diet clenics, dosen't answer why the urinals are doing it too, I guess we will need to run 6" drains to them also.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Look at http://www.greatjohn.com/


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Look at http://www.greatjohn.com/


I installed 1 of those about a year ago. They don't flush very well. I replaced water saving flapper with standard flapper so it would flush more water. The bowl was HUGE...2 small people could sit on it. Unfortunatly the big guy i installed it for died about 6 months later...i hope it made him comfortable for those last days.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't guess I understand how a wall hung WCL can pull away from the wall? 

Sloppy install?

Do some folks not use carriers?

Around here the wall holds no part of the china. We leave about an 1/8" gap to be caulked. The carrier carries ALL the load.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Super,
how much do these cost? I am at various Red Lobster restaurants working on toilets constantly. They spec floor mount flushometer types. A lot of their customers are bigger than necessary and they shake 'em up. I think it would help if the toilets ADA height. Those last 3 inches till their ass hits the seat really makes a difference. A lot of times, the only thing holding the toilet to the floor is the flushometer.


----------



## plumber1a (Jan 3, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> I don't guess I understand how a wall hung WCL can pull away from the wall?
> 
> Sloppy install?
> 
> ...


 Yes, sloppy installs, I've seen many 2x4's wedged between the walls for added support, but it's usually the single carriers where the rear anchor pop's or becomes loose on those I like to through bolt them to the deck below if possible.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Does that require a 5" drain

For every 300lbs increase by one pipe size?

Sorry if I offend anyone Butt really?


----------

